# Siemens 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0 zu verkaufen!



## oiresgleichen (25 Oktober 2010)

habe aus vorführmaschine noch ne cpu 319. 
Die anlage ist nie gelaufen.
E-Stand 08

preis 1150 euro
bei fragen einfach an oiresgleichen@web.de 
oder
01577/5338516


----------



## Question_mark (25 Oktober 2010)

*Na watt denn nu, seinesgleichen ?*

Hallo,

Titel : Siemens 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0 zu verkaufen



			
				oiresgleichen schrieb:
			
		

> habe aus vorführmaschine noch ne cpu 319.
> Die anlage ist nie gelaufen.



Welche von den beiden CPUs ist denn noch nie gelaufen ?

Die 318-er oder die 319-er ? Oder doch nur ein Tippfehler ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (25 Oktober 2010)

*319*

bei der Bestellnummer handelt es sich um eine 319



> 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0
> Arbeitsspeicher 1400KB; 0,01ms/kAW; PROFINET Anschluss; S7-Kommunikation (ladbare FBs/FCs);  PROFINET IO-Controller; unterstützt RT/IRT; PROFINET Schnittstelle und 1 Port; PROFINET CBA; PROFINET CBA-Proxy; Transportprotokoll TCP/IP; kombinierter MPI/DP-Anschluss (MPI oder DP-Master oder DP-Slave); mehrzeiliger Aufbau bis 32 Baugruppen; äquidistanter DP-Buszyklus; Routing; Datensatzrouting; Firmware V2.8


----------



## oiresgleichen (26 Oktober 2010)

hallo

auf der cpu steht vorn 319 drauf, die bestellnummer ist 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0

gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2010)

oiresgleichen schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> auf der cpu steht vorn 319 drauf, die bestellnummer ist 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0
> 
> gruß



Stimmt, ist ja auch ganz logisch.
Allerdings wäre bei einer 319er noch die Firmwareversion interessant.


----------



## oiresgleichen (27 Oktober 2010)

zur firmware kann ich gerade nichts sagen weil ich keine möglichkeit mehr habe diese auszulesen, aber ich denke wenn es es nötig wäre ist das updaten ja eh kein problem.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2010)

oiresgleichen schrieb:


> .., aber ich denke wenn es es nötig wäre ist das updaten ja eh kein problem.


Nur innerhalb der gleichen Hauptversion. Ein Update z.B. von 2.x nach 3.x geht nicht, da dort auch öfters neue Hardware zum Einsatz kommt.
Die Originalfirmwareversion steht übrigens auch außen auf dem Gehäuse.


----------



## oiresgleichen (27 Oktober 2010)

aha ok dann werde ich gleich nachher mal drauf schauen.


----------



## MSB (27 Oktober 2010)

Neueste Firmware für die Bestellnummer ist V2.8.3 und auf diese Version muss auch das Update funktionieren.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23992548

Firmware V3.x wäre dann erst die 3EL01


----------



## oiresgleichen (27 Oktober 2010)

danke für die info


----------



## IBFS (27 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Titel : Siemens 6ES7 318-3EL00-0AB0 zu verkaufen
> 
> ...


 


Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ja auch ganz logisch.


 
Die Frage nach der komischen Bestellnummer habe ich schon vor
ca. 3-4 Jahren mal auf der HMI gestellt.

Die Sequenz 6ES7319 würde nach deren Aussage im internen
Siemens-SAP-System als Fehler interpretiert, weil an der betreffenden
Stelle keine 9 sein darf, oder so in der Art. Daher die Irritationen.

Frank


----------

